# [TAKEN] Check in TOMORROW:  Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower - 1 bdm. Oceanview



## DeniseM (Sep 2, 2016)

Check-in *TOMORROW* - $700

Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower

9/3-10/16 - 1 Bd. Plus - Sleeps 4 - Oceanview

****For more info., please click on my blue user name and send me a message.*


----------

